#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  أبناء مصر نجوم الساحة الثقافية والفنية والإعلامية

## أيمن خطــاب

*



ღ♥ღ أبناء مصر نجوم الساحة الثقافية والفنية والإعلامية ღ♥ღ







هم أعضـاء لؤلؤة المشرق العربي وكتابها وأدبائها وشعرائها 

هم فخر لنا وواجهة مشرفة لمنتدانا الحبيب منتدى أبناء مصـر

هم من يتم تتويجهم والحديث عنهم في المحافل المختلفة بمصر 

فكان حقاً علينا أن نـُكرمهم بأن نهتم بأخـبارهم الفنية والأدبيــة 

من خلال متابعتنا لهم في هذا الموضــوع المتجدد إن شاء الله 





وهذا الموضوع ليس حكراً على أحد في متابعة جـمـيع الأخبار 

بل هو منكم وإليكم لنصنع منه لوحة شرف أعضاء أبناء مـصر

شرط أن يكون الخبر قد تم نشرة في مجلة أو صحيفة أو موقع 

أو أن تكون تغطية مصورة عن حفلة أوأمسية أولقاءات أدبية

أو الإعـلان عن موعـد ندوة أدبية قادمة أو حفل توقيع كتــاب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حفل توقيع كتاب 59 ليست أقل من 60 

للكاتبة والأديبة الأستاذة سامية أبو زيد 






إن الإبحار في فكر الأستاذة القديرة أ. سامية أبو زيد متعة للمفكرين ذوي العقول الرشيدة 

فمن خلال رؤيتها للأحداث نرى تحليلاً دقيقاً لما سيحدث على الصعيد السياسي العالمي !

وها هي تضع لنا باكورة إنتاجها الفكري من خلال إصدارها المتميز مع دار أكتب للنشر ،

وسيكون هناك حفل توقيع للكتاب بجناح دار ( أكتب للنشر) بمعرض الأسكندرية للكتاب

فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصر يوم الجمعة القادم بمشيئة الله الموافق 27 فبراير 2009

يشرفنا حضوركم 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



موقع جود نيوز فور مي GoodNews4me 

يكتب عن يوميات كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية

للكاتب الشاب / أيمن خطاب







تـَـصدّر خبر قرب صدور المجموعة القصصية (يوميات كتكوت الأمير والقطة المشمشية )

الصفحــة الرئيسية للموقع الأكثر شهرة GoodNews4me جـود نيــوز فــور مي 

في قسم كتاب جديد وذلك يوم الأحد الموافق 22/2/2009م على هذا الرابط إضغط هنا 

وأفرد الخبر نبذة عن الجوانب التربوية وعن الأهداف المرجوه من الكتاب عند صدورة

وتحدث أيضاً عن فكرة ومضمون الحلقات هذا ويجدر الإشارة بأن المجموعة القصصية 

ستصدر قريباً في طبعتها الأولى 2009م إن شاء الله عن دار أكــتـب للنشر والـتـوزيع

والله ولي التوفيق





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ديوان ظرف زمان متاح الآن بالمكتبات

للشاعر صفحات العمر أ. محمد سعــيد






عن دار ( شمس للنشر والتوزيع ) صدر ديوان ( ظرف زمان) للشاعر الإنسان صفحات العمر

حيث نجد (أ.محمد سعيد ) فى رحلة بحث عن الإنسان ، بل فلنقل البحث عن الجمال فى الإنسان

ونلمح فى قصائده إيمانا يقترب من حد اليقين أنه موجود قد يعاتب وقد يغضب ولكنه لا يفقد الأمل

فى تحقيق المستحيل وأن الخل الوفى موجود . وقد ينصح ولكن بشكل محبب، فهو ما زال مؤمناً 

بقيمة الإنسان النابعة من شقه النورانى ، فهذا هو شاعرنا الإنسان كما يبحث عن نفسه بين البشر

ومترجماً لبديع القصيد ، لا يكف عن البحث عن الصدق والحب والشجاعة والوفـاء والاكـتـمـــال.

تهنئة من القلب لشاعرنا الرقيق ، ودعوة للقراء للاهتداء بكلماته كى يصبح الكون أجمل 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يحيى هاشم مدير دار أكتب للنشر والتوزيع 

في حوار تلفزيوني على قناة ( OTV )






تشهد الحركة الأدبية بــمصر هذه الأيام انتعاشة كبيرة جـداً

وأكــبر دليل على ذلك صدور العديد من الأعـمـال الأدبـيــة 

وأجمل شيء هو أن تلك الأعمال الأدبية الصـادرة حديــثاً 

تعتبر هي الأعمال الأولى لكــتاب شباب موهوبين بالفطرة 

الذيـــن يعرفـون طريقـهـم للنشــر لأول مــرة في حياتهــم 

ومنهم كثيرين جداً وافدين من عالم المدونات والمنتديات

والذي تبناهم أدبياً يحيي هاشم الناشر الجـريء المجتهد

الذي رحب بنشر كافة أنواع الكتابـــة من مســرح وشعر 

وقصص ولم يكتفي بنشر الرواية فقط كما فعل الآخرون

من خلال موقعه المتميز كمدير لقاء أدباء ساقية الصاوي

وهاهو اليوم بحوار حول توجهاته كمدير لدار نشر جديدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=AyFznzAJu50



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بيمينك يا موسى أخيراً بالمكتبات 

لشاعـــر الفصحى محمود موسى 






عن دار فكرة للنشر والتوزيع صدر حديثاً ديوان بيمينك يا موسى

وهو ديوان فصحى بقلم الشاعر الشاب / محمــــــود مــــوســـى 

ولمن لا يعرف من هو محمود موسى نضع لكم نبذة مختصرة عنه :

-رئيس ملتقى "رؤى أدبية ".
-رُشِّح لتمثيل مصر فى ملتقى الشعراء بسوريا ، والسودان.
-مرشح لتمثيل مصر فى ملتقى الشعراء بالمملكة العربية السعودية فبراير القادم .
-شارك فى العديد من الأمسيات والمهرجانات الشعرية التى تقوم بمصر و تمت معه 
بعض الحوارات بمختلف المحطات الإذاعية " مثل الشباب والرياضة و صوت العرب "
 والتليفزيونية مثل "القناة الثالثة" و " قناة النيل الثقافية " و غيرهم .
- قام بإعداد ورش عمل تخص الشعر والنحو بجماعة رؤى الأدبية .
- قدَّم العديد من الأمسيات استضاف بها العديد من الشعراء المصريين واليمنيين والفلسطينيين .
-عضو مؤسس ببيت الشعر العربى بباريس. 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مذكرات فتاة في الغربـة

للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد






تطل علينا ريم جهاد من أيرلندا بكتاب مذكرات فتاة في الغربــة

و بالرغم من بساطة الفكرة و بساطة الأسلوب إلا أن المذكرات 

تلقي الضــوء على أشــياء قد لا تكون خطــرت ببالنا من قـــبل

حتى و لو كان ذلك بشكــل تلقائي نابع من فتــاة بسن المراهقة 

في سرد بسيط للأحداث من خلال بطلة اليوميات ( حنـــــان )





حنان و ريم في مدونة أيام و أيام
 للصحفية شيماء الجمال على هذا الرابط .. إضغط هنا 



حنان تطل علينا في اليـوم الســـابــع  يوم الخميس 12 فبراير 2009 
في مقال بقلم الصفحية الجميلة شيماء رضا يتحدث عن طبيعة الكتاب 
و حوار أجرته الاستاذة شيماء مع ريم على هذا الرابط .. إضغط هنا 



حنان كـلـمـتـنـا في مجلة كلمتنا عدد فبراير 2009م
في كلمة سريعة لحنان نشر تنويه عن صدور كتاب 
"مذكــرات فتــاة في الغربة" في مجلـة كلـمــــتنا



مذكرات فتاة في الغربة في مجلة آخـــر ســـاعـــة 
عدد يوم الأربعاء 17 ديسمبر 2008 الصفحة 51 



موقع جـــود نــــيــــوز فور مي يكتب عن "مذكرات فتاة في الغربة" 
في باب (كتاب جديد) بتاريخ 20 نوفمبر 2008م على هذا الرابط 



مذكرات فتاة في الغربة  .. في جريدة وشـــوشـــة
حيث تم نشر حوار اجراه الصحفي حسن الحلوجي
مع ريم جهاد حول كتابها "مذكرات فتاة في الغربة"
في العدد رقم 101 : الثلاثاء 11 نوفمبر 2008 م



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أيـمــــن شـوقـي

كاتب ومؤلف وروائي






صدر له كتاب الطبشورة عام 2007 تحت دار ليلي في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب

وصدور رواية ( أنثى من الكورنيش ) حديثا تحت رعاية دار أكتب في نوفمبر 2008

و له العديد من الاعمال الادبية التى تتجاوز 100 عمل ادبي

وقد نشرت له بعض الاعمال في جريـــدة القـبـــس الكويتية

وله العديد من الحفلات والندوات لرواية أنثى الكورنــــيش

وقد كانت هناك نـــدوة أدارتها الكاتبة أ. سامــية أبو زيـــد 

فى ورشة الزيتون لمناقشة إصـــداره الأول ’’الطبشورة‘‘.


رابط ملف الفيديو لمناقشة كتاب الطبشورة جزء1

رابط ملف الفيديو لمناقشة كتاب الطبشورة جزء2

رابط ملف الفيديو لمناقشة كتاب الطبشورة جزء3

الأربع قصص الأولي من المجموعة القصصية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أنثى من الكورنيش

رواية للكاتب والروائي أيـمــــن شـوقـي





بين يديكم الآن رواية خاصة ، شديدة الخصوصية جمعت الكثير بين صفحات الواقع وخليط خاص من المشاعر الانسانية تحت صفعات بيد الواقع المرير . والجدير بالذكر أن الرواية كانت جنيناً لقصة قصيرة ، لم تكمل من عمرها بضعة ايام حتى شرع المؤلف في وضع خيوط لنسيج متماسك بين ألوان شتى من عطور خاصة بعد صراع طويل في الافكار ، حاملة معها عطر القوة وعبق النشوة والسلطة ، ورائحة الريف المصري الأصيل . وامتهان الاجساد تحت وطأة بعض نزوات العمالقة . حتى ينتهى بك المطاف في نهايتها وأنت تضع شخصك في محكمة خاصة لتضع حكمك النهائي ، كقاض في قضية ضخمة على تلك الأنثى ...
صور من حفلات التوقيع الخاصة برواية أنثى من الكورنيش









مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الطبشورة

رواية للكاتب والروائي أيـمــــن شـوقـي






تعد رواية الطبشورة أولى اصدارات الكاتب أيمن شوقي ولقد نفذت الطبعة الأولى

وصدرت الطبعة الثانية في معرض الأسكندرية بجناح دار اكتب للنــشر والتوزيـــع

كتاب الطبشورة يضم عددا من القصص القصيرة من اهمها قصة الكتاب التى يخرج 

بها الكاتب للنور من قلب السجون العراقية  ويضم الكتاب المجموعة الأدبية التالية

1 - الذئب المجــروح
2 - فتاة المتـــرو
3 - اغتيـــال
4 - الفهد الاسود
5 - عاشق من الجستابو
6 - شاعر النــاي
7 - البعـــث
8- اللقيطـــة
9 - التجربة الاخيرة
10 - رسالة من الجاسوسة الاولى
11 - التضحيـــة
12 - ألم الرحيــل


صـــــور من حفل توقيع المجموعة القصصية ( الطبشورة )








مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



السماء تلامس البحر

قصص للكاتب والروائي أشرف نبوي






صدر عن دار أكتب للنشر والتوزيع المجموعة القصصية 

السماء تلامس البحر للكاتب والروائي أ. أشـــــرف نبوي

كما صدر للكاتب ديوان شعري جديد بعنوان ( فرار أنثى )





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رباعيات

الشاعر الغنائي والمصور الفوتوغرافي أشرف عزمي






رباعيات شعرية للشاعر الغنائي  أشرف عزمي


وإليكم بعض الصور الخاصة به مع المطربين












مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




شاعر الدانوب الأزرق

عصـــام عــلم الديــــن







إن الشاعر الحقيقي له رسالة وهــدف وقضية ولا يعنيه ما يلاقيه 
خلال طريقه الشائك نحو الهدف من عقبات واشواك .. وهكذا هو
فهو لا ينظم الأشعار والقصائد العامية من أجل الشعر بحد ذاته ..،
بل لأنه مقتنع وبصورة كبير أن الشاعر يحمل رسالة مقدسة 
تجاه الإنسانية والأمة كلها .. 

وما من من شك بأن شاعر بقامته يستحق منا أكثر من الشكر
فبه تكتمل منظومة الابداع ، وبقصائده نبحر في فضاء الشعر 

وفي الحقيقة لا تسعفني الكلمات لكي تعبر عن ما بخاطـري 
ولكن دعوني اليوم أنتشي بقراءة في بعض القصائد الشعرية
مع الاستمتاع بكلماتك في أغنية من أروع ما سمعت بحياتي




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtsp:...9/images/01.rm


( أغنية "فداك كلنا" تأليف الشاعر عصام علم الدين )




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



أغنية وإنت بتقول الشهادة 

شعر / عصام علم الدين

لحــــــن / يـاسر سـلـيم

غناء / حميد الشـاعرى 





وأنت بتفول الشهادة 
أنا كنت شايفك حى / وشايف نفسى ميت 
وانت بتقول الشهادة 
إنت الزمن اللى جى / وانا سنينى اللى مرت 
وانت بتقول الشهادة 
لقيتنى زى العبد / لقيتك أنت السيد
إنت كرامة ومجد / دمك بيروى الارض 
ونّــا دمى اللى متجمد
أنا مسلوب الإرادة وخنوعى بقى العادة 
وانت اللى أعلى راية 
قلتلنا أغلى آية
وانت بتقول الشهادة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=5qEV4z63a3M



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الديوان الأول 

للشاعرة  ( سـحـــــر الشــــربيني ) 







تتلمذت أ.سحر على يد الشاعر القدير عبد الرحمن الأبنودي 

وصدر ديوانها الأول (لما بتبكى السما) مع قصور الثقافة 

ولقد جذبني الديوان بشدة لما فيه من قصائد شعرية متميزة

وإليكم قصيدة بعنوان ( بحـــــــــــــبــــك ) من الديـــــوان 





			
				بحبك

وبتحالف مع حروفى

وتسعفنى

ووسط الضلمه بنسافر

بشئ باقى

بيشطب حزنى من سطرى

ويِتعارك فى أوراقى

والاقى العمر فى عيونك

بيشتألك

وخاف وانا لسه بين ايدك

لا نتفارق

وبحتجلك

تلم ضلوعى م الغربه

وأشواقى
			
		



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




تكريم أيمن خطاب 

في المهرجان الشعري الثالث






في حفل بهيج يوم الأثنين الموافق 25/8/2008م اختتمت فاعليات المهرجان الشعري الثالث والذي كان تحت عنوان بالقيم العليا نتغنى برعاية لجنة العمل الوطني في نقابة المهن العلمية ومنتدى أصدقاء دوحة الأدب .. والذي تم فيه تسليم جوائز لأفضل عشرة مشاركات إلى جانب شهادات التقدير والهدايا العينية والجوائز التشجيعية .. ولقد وفقني الله وشاركت في هذا المهرجان الرائع وحصلت على التقدير الأدبي عن خاطرتي لحـــن الغــــروب .. وقمت بإلقاءها على السادة الحضور .. وفي نهاية حفل الختام لهذا المهرجان الشعري كان هناك حفل حفلاً آخر بمناسبة صدور الديوان الأول لشاعر أبناء مصر القدير سعادة /  المستشار سيد عطية بعنوان ( ليه يا تور ) .. وقد كان المهرجان بحضور ورعاية كل من :
راعي المنتدى : أ. بـــدر محمــد بــــــــدر 
رئيس المنتدى : أ. وحـــــيد الدهشــــــان
رئــيس اللجنة : أ.د عبد السـتار المليجي 
الأمــــين العام : أ.د أحمــد حسنين حشـاد
نقيب العلميين : عـــلي عـــلي حبـيــــــش




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




الشاعر صفحات العمر  

يزين الأهرام بكلماته الياقوتية 







أشرقت الأهرام بشمس كلمات الشاعر الرائع محمد سعيد ... ففى باب التحقيقات الشهير لعزت السعدنى يكتب فقرة خاصة عن شاعرنا القدير " محمد سعيد" بعنوان قصيدته المبدعة ( تاهت جهاتنا الأربعة ) .. ألف مبروك يا شاعرنا القدير .... هذا أقل من ما تستحقه .. و بالرغم أن الأهرام جنة النشر ... فأعتقد و بلا مجاملة أنها تزينت بحبات عقد كلماتك الياقوتية .. وهذه مقتطفات من المقال الذى أسعدنى واعطانى إحساس أن الدنيا بخير ... و أن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا فى الدنيا و الآخرة .. 

الشعر هو نبض الحياة وهو أكثر ألوان الأدب تعبيرا عن كل ما يجري في حياتنا‏..‏ من مشاعر وهواجس وطنون‏..‏ وهو أكثر ألوان الأدب وصولا إلي قلب الحقيقة من أقصر طريق وبأقصر العبارات وأدقها تعبيرا وكأنها ورقة البوسطة فوق خطاب مرسل إلي كل البشر‏..‏ وها هو الشاعر محمد سعيد يقول لي تحت عنوان‏:‏ مايهمناش ميت ألف جوع‏:‏


ارمي البصر علي قد ما تقدر وشوف
تلقي جميع الأمكنة

لساها مستنية ضحكة كلمتك
اصرار ف دقات القلوب

جريء وهازم أي خوف
وهتلقي شمسك يا جدع

من غير خسوف
تقدر تنور فـ الطريق

اعتم كهوف
بس اوعي لحظة تنسجن

وسط الدموع
قولها صريحة للجميع

ميهمناش ميت ألف جوع‏..‏
ميهمناش ميت ألف جوع‏..‏

‏ونعود إلي شاعرنا المعبر محمد سعيد الذي كتب قصيدته هذه 
واعطاها عنوانا هو‏:‏ تاهت جهاتنا الأربعة‏:‏

تاهت جهاتنا الأربعة
يادي الحقيقة المفجعة‏..‏

واحتار فـ أيامنا السكات‏..‏
وقلوبنا من كتر الخرس‏..‏
متوجعة‏..‏

البيت ملاه كتر الشقوق‏..‏
وحيطان كتير متصدعة‏..‏

وأدي الملامح ع الوشوش‏..‏
فيها الهموم متربعة‏..‏
بدل الحنان‏..‏

رضع الوليد الانكسار‏.‏
هيجيب منين بس الجلد‏..‏

وازاي هيقدر بالايدين المقطوعين‏..‏
يصنع أمل ويجمعه‏..‏

ما أصعب الحلم اللي عشش فوق طريق‏..‏
تاهت جهاته الأربعة‏..



وإليكم رابط المقال في جريدة الأهرام 

إضغط هنااااااااااااااااااا



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز / أيمن خطاب 

بجد بجد تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الفوق رائع 

شعرت بالفخر وأنا اتصفح هذا الموضوع 

وسعدت كثيراً بأن اسرتنا تضم هذه الكوكبة المبدعة من الادباء والشعراء والكُتاب 

بجد فخور جداً جداً بأن فى شخصيات بقيمة هؤلاء الاشخاص ربنا يبارك فيهم ..

أحييك على هذا الموضوع الجميل والذي ليس بجديد عليك ... مبدع دائماً ووفقك الله ..

وكلنا فخر بوجود هذه الكوكبة الجميلة وسطنا ...


أ/ سامية أبو زيد 






أ/ أيمن خطاب






أ/ محمد سعيد






أ/ يحيي هاشم






أ/ محمود مرسي 






أ/ ريم جهاد (الصغيرة سناً والكبيرة عقلاً ونضجاً )







أ/ أيمن شوقي







أ/ أشرف نبوي 







أ/ أشرف عزمي 







أ/ عصام علم الدين







أ/ سحر الشربيني









وكل الشكر مرة أخرى للمبدع دائماً وصاحب الذوق الرفيع / أيمن خطاب ...

ودائماً سباق بالمواضيع الجميلة والذوق الرفيع ...

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




حفل توقيع ديوان ( ليه يا تور ) 

للشاعر المستشار ... سيد عطية 






على نغمات العود وصوت المطرب الفنان أحـمــد إسماعــيل 

والذي اشتهر بأغنيته ( مفيش في الأماكن كده ومش كده )

والتي قام بغنائها في الفيلم السنيمائي ( خيانة مشروعة )

كنا على موعد مع الأبداع في مقر حزب التجمع بوسط البلد


ومع عدسة المصور (أيمن خطاب) لتوثيق الحفل البهيج

حفل توقيع الديوان الأول لسعادة المستشار / سـيد عطــية 

وأترككم مع صور الحفل الراقي ..، والتي تتحدث عن نفسها


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=HJVpla4lfMM





المطرب والملحن أحمد إسماعيل يشدو بأعذب الألحان



سعادة المستشار سيد عطية .. في تفاعل مع وصلة الطرب الأصيل



سعادة المستشار سيد عطية وبجواره أبناءه أثناء مناقشة الديوان



جانب من السادة الحضور لحفل توقيع الديوان



الشاعرة والكاتبة السياسية وفاء فاضل حرصت على الحضور



وللشعر الحلمنتيشي دائماً مكان مع الشاعر القدير أ. يحيى زكريـــــا 




من اليمين الشاعر محمد فارس ، الشاعر محمود موسى  ، الشاعر يحيى زكريـــــا ، الشاعر أشرف فايز



لقطة تذكارية لأيمن خطاب مع سعادة المستشار سيد عطية 



لقطة عائلية .. تجمع كل ابناء وأحفاد سعادة المستشار سيد عطية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*.. اولا .
. اشكر اخي العزيز .. صاحب الفكره الجميله .. الاستاذ : 

ايمن خطاب .. ,, موضووع رائع جدا .. 

لانه عرفنا علـى كوكبه من الادباء .. لم نكن نعلم بكل هذا النور الذي يخرج منهم .. .. كلمات الاعجاب لا تستطيع ان توفيكم حقكم بمدى الانجاز الذي حققتموه ..  

 .. والــى الامــآآم جميــ‘عــآآ ..*

----------


## سوما

*بصراحة يا أيمن موضوع فكرته جميلة .. وكمان الأخبار كلها روعة بصراحة..
بجد الواحد فخور أنه فى منتدي يجمع كل العمالقة دول.......
بجد أجمل تحية لكل الشعراء والأدباء الأعضاء فى هذا المنتدى.. وأتمنى لهم دوام النجاح والتوفيق..
وتحية خاصة جدااااااا ل: ريم .. والله فرحت جداااااااااااا بجد بحس أن ريم أختى الصغيرة ودلوقتى فخورة بيها جداااااا ويارب يوفقها دايما وتحقق كل طموحاتها وأحلامها..
 لكل الأعضاء والأدباء المتميزين 
 شكرا يا أيمن على موضوعك الجميل.. 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة بأذن الله ..*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أخي العزيز / أيمن خطاب 
> 
> بجد بجد تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الفوق رائع 
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 





تحية شكر ووفاء وتقدير على تهنئتك وكلماتك بحق نجومــنا

كما أشكرك على تعليقك على المقال في جريدة اليوم السابــع  

كما أوجه شكري للأخت المشرفة زهراء على اهتمامها بالرد

حتى وإن لم تضع رداً هنا ، فيكفيني متابعتها للموضوع 

وكذلك الكاتبة المتميزة / ريم جـهـاد على اهتمامها بالمتابعة 



أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يبارك لنا بالمنتدى وجميع أقسامه 

وأن يـفـتــح أمـامـنــا مـجــالات الـمـعــرفــــه وأبوابــهـــــــا 

كـي نـنـهــل مــن معينها ما يـدعـم منهجنا القويـــم بالمنتدى

فـي الـوصــول إلى الأهـــــــداف الـمـنـشــــــــودة بــإذن الله



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *.. اولا .
> . اشكر اخي العزيز .. صاحب الفكره الجميله .. الاستاذ : 
> 
> ايمن خطاب .. ,, موضووع رائع جدا .. 
> 
> لانه عرفنا علـى كوكبه من الادباء .. لم نكن نعلم بكل هذا النور الذي يخرج منهم .. .. كلمات الاعجاب لا تستطيع ان توفيكم حقكم بمدى الانجاز الذي حققتموه ..  
> 
>  .. والــى الامــآآم جميــ‘عــآآ ..*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ميس رورو 




بأقلام تنبض بروح الجماعة والفريق الواحد وبحروف تنزف أسمى معاني الإخلاص والوفاء  ... وبكلمات حانية ومختزلة تؤمن أن من لا يعترف بجهود الآخرين ويقر بإنجازاتهم ويذكر أعمالهم لا يرسم أدنى أدبيات النجاح ولا يستطيع الإستمرار ... وبمشاعر وإحاسيس صادقة نابعة من إيمان مطلق أن من لا يشكر الآخرين لا يشكر الله .... وبقناعة راسخة  تُدرك أن القيام بالواجبات وحجز المقاعد الأولى أتى من روائع أنامل الإبداع لأناس لا يريدون كلمة مدح أو عبارة ثناء من أحد ... لأن رسالتهم في الكتابة  لشيء اسمى  واعظم .. فكانت بصماتهم خير شاهد وآثار اقلامهم أصدق دليل على رسالتهم تلك .. 

من هنا كانت الفكرة في إبراز ذلك الدور الإيجابي المؤثر في المجتمع .. فكل الشكر لهم ولمن أتى هنا لكي يهنئهم ويفخر بالتواجد معهم في منتدى أبناء مصر ..  ولا يسعنا إلا أن أشكرك أختي الفاضلة .. ميس رورو .. وأدعوا الله بأن يبارك في نجوم أبناء مصر .. وفي النهاية نهديهم باقة حب ووفاء ممزوجة بتحية إجلال وإكبار مغلفة بباقات المحبة والآخاء عرفاناً وامتناناً وتقديراً لجهود هم التي يشهد بها الجميع ونراها واقع ملموساً في الحياة ..


بتصرف

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *بصراحة يا أيمن موضوع فكرته جميلة .. وكمان الأخبار كلها روعة بصراحة..
> بجد الواحد فخور أنه فى منتدي يجمع كل العمالقة دول.......
> بجد أجمل تحية لكل الشعراء والأدباء الأعضاء فى هذا المنتدى.. وأتمنى لهم دوام النجاح والتوفيق..
> وتحية خاصة جدااااااا ل: ريم .. والله فرحت جداااااااااااا بجد بحس أن ريم أختى الصغيرة ودلوقتى فخورة بيها جداااااا ويارب يوفقها دايما وتحقق كل طموحاتها وأحلامها..
>  لكل الأعضاء والأدباء المتميزين 
>  شكرا يا أيمن على موضوعك الجميل.. 
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة بأذن الله ..*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 



أهـــلا بالروح الإنسانية التي يُطُّل من حضورها النور وتمطـر منها أعذب الكلمات 

أهــــلاً بمن منحتنا كل الود بسخاء في تهنئتها لنجوم منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

أهلاً بمن تحمل رسالة تسعى جاهدةً لإيصالها بكافة الطرق التي تتوافق مع مبادئها

أهـــلاً بحضورك الراقي  ، وهو ليس بغريب على قلمك الذي جعل الإبداع طوعاً له 

فسلمت أناملكِ على كل ما خطتيه هنا وشكرا لكِ هذا الحضور ودامت ايامك جميلة



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




نجوم أبناء مصر وشعرائها

في أمسية مركز الفن الهادف الرمضانية 

بقـصـر ثقافة الحي السادس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر 





أقـام مركـز الفن الهادف يوم الخميس 11 / 9 / 2008 م أمسية رمضانية 

وذلك بقصر ثقافة الحي السادس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر وقد قــدم اوركستر المركز 

عدد من الفقرات الموسيقية والغنائية بقيادة المايسترو د.أحمد عبد الشافي 


وأيضا قدم مجموعة من شعراء أبناء مصـــر عدد من قصائدهم وهم : 

الشاعر / أيـمـــن رشــــــــدي 

الشاعر / صفــحات العــمــــر

الشاعر / شاعــر الرومانسية

وقد قامت الأستاذة الفاضلة ليلة عشق مدير المركز بتقديم فقرات الحفل الساهر

كما حضر الحفل عدد كبير من شعراء واعضـاء المركز وعــدد من أعضاء نادي 

الأدب بقصر ثقافــة الحي السادس وعدد كبير من الجمهورالعاشق للفن الهادف

الف الف مبروك لمركز الفن الهادف هذا الحفل الناجح 

والأن اترككم مع بعض صور الحفل

بعدسة أيمن خطــاب






الفنانة الصغيرة أمنية أبو بكر وأغنية قلبي دليلي




مقطوعة موسيقية أداء أوركسترا مركز الفن الهادف
 بقيادة المايسترو د.أحمد عبد الشافي 




أعضاء فريق الغناء وأغنية حبيبتي للمجموعة





الشاعر أ. أيمن رشدي


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




نجوم أبناء مصر وشعرائها

في أمسية مركز الفن الهادف الرمضانية 

بقـصـر ثقافة الحي السادس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر 





جانب من الأوركسترا



 مهند السيد ملحن ومطرب وأغنية قربللي من ألحانة 



الفنانة يوستينا وأغنية راحت ليالي 
بمصاحبة الفنان مهند السيد والمجموعة 



الشاعر / صفــحات العــمــــر



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




نجوم أبناء مصر وشعرائها

في أمسية مركز الفن الهادف الرمضانية 

بقـصـر ثقافة الحي السادس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر 






أغنية أيد علي أيد والمجموعة 



يوستينا ومصطفي 





جهاد وعبد الله






نوريهان وعلي 






فاطمة ومحمد 





الشاعر / شاعــر الرومانسية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




نجوم أبناء مصر وشعرائها

في أمسية مركز الفن الهادف الرمضانية 

بقـصـر ثقافة الحي السادس بمدينة 6 أكتوبر 





بعض الصور التذكارية للحفل والضيوف واعضاء الاوركسترا 



المايسترو  د.أحمد عبد الشافي  وعدد من أعضاء الأوركسترا والغناء




د.أحمد عبد الشافي وصورة تذكارية لشعراء وأعضاء  أبناء مصر 

الشاعر / صفــحات العــمــــر

الشاعر / أيـمـــن رشــــــــدي 

الشاعــر / يحـــــيى زكـريـــا

الشاعر / شاعــر الرومانسية

أيمــن خطــــاب




المايسترو  د.أحمد عبد الشافي

وصورة تذكارية مع أوركسترا مركز الفن الهادف 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

ماشاء الله يا ايمن

الموضوع بجد هااااااااااايل

وفكرته حلوة جدا

وماشاء الله المنتدى فيه كم كبير من الناس المبدعين ربنا يوفقهم ويوفقك

ويارب نسمع اخبار حلوة كده دايما ف موضوعك

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
جهد رائع يا أيمن والأروع منه القلب الذى حمل كل هذا الحب للناس.
حد يبخر الجدع دا.
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أيمن شوقي

فعلا

شخص يحمل حبا لا يعرف مقداره

لك خالص الشكر والامتنان على مجهودك يا ايمن

ولك خالص التحية والتقدير

استخبي اليومين دول بقى عشان البوليس  :2:

----------


## ريـم

الاستاذ أيمن خطاب ..
شكراً على هذه اللفتة الجميلة ..
موضوع رائع فعلا .. جمع أبناء مصر في أحلى صورة ..
دمتم مبدعين دائماً..
 :f:  :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]الاخ الكريـــم ..  رقيق القلب

أيمن خطـــاب

موضوع يستحق الشكـــر والتقدير
فكــرة ومضموناً وإحساساً


كـــل التهاني القلبية .. والامنيـــات لجميع أعضــاء
منتدانا الغالي بمزيد من التـــألق في سمـــاء الإبداع


و تسلم إيدك .. وربنا يديم عليك .. وليك محبـــة الناس


خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## طائر الشرق

ماشاء الله المنتدى يضم العديد من اصحاب المواهب الجميلة

نتمنى لكم التوفيق فيما يحب ويرضى

شكرا لك يا ايمن

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذ أيمن

موضوع راااااااائع 

و مجهود واضح جدا

احييك عليه

الحقيقة شرف لينا إن يكون منتدانا بيضم المواهب و الشخصيات المشرفة دي

و تمنياتي لكل الاعضاء بالنجاح و التوفيق

تقبل خالص تحيـ ــ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وزير الإتصالات بسنغافورة 

يكرم أحد أعضاء المنتدى

الأستاذ  / أشرف الفيشاوي 




قامت وزارة المواصلات بعمل امتداد لخط المترو (بسنغافورا) 

وأعلنت الوزارة عن مسابقة جديدة لتصوير المحطات الجديدة 

وتم اختيار صورة الأستاذ /أشرف الفيشاوي وعرضها داخل محطة المترو الجديدة

ووضع عليها الإسم وتسلم الأستاذ  / أشرف الفيشاوي  الجائزة من وزير المواصلات في احتفال الإفتتاح.



وها هو الأستاذ  / أشرف الفيشاوي  بجانب الصورة المعروضة بالمحطة الجديدة وعليها الإسم

ألف مبروك للمصور المحترف الأستاذ  / أشرف الفيشاوي وإلى مزيد من التقديم والنجاح والرقي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*بســـــــم الله ماشاء الله شىء مشرف جدا ...



وبحقيقى والله سعيدة جدا إنى باتواجد بمكان

بيضم الكوكبــــــــة الرائعــــة دى

وربنا يزيد من مبدعينــــــــــا يارب



وشكرا ،الف شكر أيمن على اللفتــــــة الرقيقة

وعلى مجهودك ونشاطك المميــــــــــز

وبالتوفيق دايمــــــــــا ...*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



العمدة / محمد عثمان جبريل 

يرئس تحرير القسم الأدبى بجريدة الديار 





على الصعيد الرسمي هو عمدة قرية ومتفرغ لهذا المنصب الرسمى ، 

وثقافة فهو عمدة لا تمل من الأستماع الى فيض معلوماته المتنوعة ، 

وإبداعاً فهو عمدة فى مجالات أدبية عدة كالشعر والقصة والخاطرة .

يكتب برؤيـة ويعبر عن موقف يدافع عنه ، وقد تتفق أو تختلف معه ، 

إلا انك فى النهاية لا تملك الاّ أن تحترم قلمة بل وتصادقه فيما يقول ،

له عدد من الإصدارات فى الشعر والدراسات و بعض الأشعار المغناة 

ولم يتحمس كثيراً لمواصلة مشوار الشعر الغنائى على الساحة الفنية

المجال الصحفى ليس ببعيد عنه ، فقد كانت له مقالات كثيرة منشــورة 

فى بعض الصحف والمجلات كما أنه سكرتير تحرير مجلة فنون شعبية  

هو العمدة / محمد عثمان جبريل



الآن يطل علينا من بوابة الديار (جريدة أسبوعية مستقلة تصدر كل يوم ثلاثاء )

وتحمل بين صفحاتها فكراً تشعر انه يمثل التيار القومى ، وتقرأ فيها لمجموعة

 من الكتاب المتميزين ، ويسرنا بالمنتدى أن يكون العمدة/ محمد عثمان جبريل

هو المشرف على تحرير القسم الأدبى بجريدة الديار ، 

وهو بلا شك قيمة مضافة للجريدة.

تحياتي العطرية



نقلاً عن الأستاذ محمد فارس

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهره

تسلم ايدك وافاكرك استاذ ايمن 
بجد بجد معلمومات جميله وبشكل جميل وجديد 
دممت بخير

----------


## القواس

*ان الوصول الى القمه صعب
و الحفاظ عليها أصعب
و لكني وصلت لها بوجودي بجانب 
هؤلاء المبدعون
و أنت في الطليعه


شاعر الرومانسيه
*

----------


## القواس

أسف للتكرار

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
بجد ياايمن ماشاء الله عليك وعلى افكارك الرائعه 
عمل يستحق كل تقدير لكل هذه الكوكبه المنيره 
ولك أنت أيضاً على تعبك وجهدك فى جمعه 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويعطيك على قدر طيبه قلبك وعملك(اٌمين)
تحياتى

----------


## رورو قمر

ماشاء الله 
ماشاء الله


اخي الغالي 
بفكرتك الهااااايله 
قمت بتعريفنا على مجموعه هااااااايله من المبدعين و الفنانين 
كنت بفتخر بوجودي معكم 
و صرت احمد ربي لوجودي معكم
لهم و لك التوفيق الدائم 

رااااائع دائما اخي ايمن

دمت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله يا ايمن
> 
> الموضوع بجد هااااااااااايل
> 
> وفكرته حلوة جدا
> 
> وماشاء الله المنتدى فيه كم كبير من الناس المبدعين ربنا يوفقهم ويوفقك
> 
> ويارب نسمع اخبار حلوة كده دايما ف موضوعك



*



غاليتي وخطيبتي .. نوجي 






يقولون أن وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة أعظم منه وهكذا أنتِ معي 

فإنت كنت يوماً مجتهداً أو مبدعاً فالفضل يعود لله ثم لكِ يا نوجي

وكم أنا فخور بكِ وبدعمك هذا ومؤازرتك وحثك لي على النجاح ،

فدعيني أقدم لكِ برقية شكر وتقدير تثميناً لدعمكم المتواصل لي ،

وهنيئاً لنا تلك الكوكبة المبدعة من نجــوم وأعــلام أبناء مصــر 

ولنفخر جميعاً بتواجدنا في هذا الصرح الشامخ المعطاء بأبناءه

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جهد رائع يا أيمن والأروع منه القلب الذى حمل كل هذا الحب للناس.
> حد يبخر الجدع دا.



*



الأم الغالية .. ماما سامية أبو زيد 




إنه لشرف وفخر لي أن تضعـون تعقيباً في هذا الموضوع 

فشهادتكم ثقة أعتز بها ومسؤولية أخاف على نفسي منها

فأنا لازلت لا أدعي الكفاءة في الإبداع أو حتى في الكتابة 

ولكنهـا محاولات لإثبـات الـذات من خــلال بعض الكتابات

وأتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي دائماً 

خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الشاعر المكي القدير .. أ.مصطفى زقزوق






[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الشاعر المكي : مصطفى زقزوق .. ولد بسوق الليل في مكة المكرمة عام 1355 هـ.

عمل خادما فى نظافة المسجد الحرام إرثا عن والده وعمره 15 عاما

تلقي معارفه في كتاتيبها وبالمسجد الحرام وحصل علي الإبتدائية عام 1368 هـ.

بدأ حياته العملية في مكتب معالي الشيخ محمد سرور الصبان سنة 1373 هـ.

انتقل عملة الي وزارة الداخلية بمكة المكرمة ثم الرياض عام 1375 هـ.

انتقل عملة الي أمارة مكة المكرمة 1384 هـ. و طلب التقاعد المبكر عام 1396 هـ.[/poem]





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

شارك في العديد من المناسبات الوطنية والعربية في مصر والمغرب

شارك بالكتابات الأدبية والاجتماعية بالعديد من الصحف السعودية والعربية

سُجلت له عدد من اللقاءات الإذاعية والتلفازية

شارك في أمسيات شعرية متفرقة[/poem]





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عضو نادي مكة الثقافي الأدبي

عضو رابطة الأدب الحديث في مصر

عضو رابطة الأدب الاسلامي العالمية

له عضويات شرفية بعدد من المؤسسات الأدبية[/poem]





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

إنتاجه الشعري: 

مرابع النس طبعته الأولي عام 1406هـ - 1986 م ، 

والثانية 1422هـ - 2003 م بمكة المكرمة

نقش علي وجه القمر طبع في مصر

حبيبتي مكة – تحت الطبع [/poem]





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

النثر:

الفكر والأدب والفن التجاري في الوطن العربي – مصر

اهل الوفاء وأهل الجفاء – مصر[/poem]





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

المقالات:

له مقالات منشورة في الصحف 
تتناول موضوعات في الأدب والفن والإجتماع[/poem]





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة في تاريخ 

الشاعر المكي القدير .. أ.مصطفى زقزوق





الشاعر بجوار السفير السعودى بالقاهره سابقا الشيخ ابراهيم السعد الابراهيم 
وفضيلة الشيخ محمد الراوى 







الشاعر مع اللواء احمد رشدى وزير الداخلية المصرى السابق 
والشيخ محمد ابو رواش من كبار رجال الاعمال فى مصر 







الشاعر فى حديث ودى مع اللواء أحمد رشدى وزير الداخليه المصرى سابقا 







الشاعر بجوار القنصل السعودى السابق بالاسكندريه الشيخ عبد العزيز قزاز 
والدكتور محمد سعيد فارسى أمين مدينة جده سابقا 







الشيخ الوجيه عبد المقصود خوجه يهدى الشاعر وسام الإثنينية 
عباره عن قطعه من كسوة الكعبة مطرزه بخيوط الذهب 







الشاعر أثناء القائه بعض قصائده ليلة تكريمه 







الشاعر فى بيت الله الحرام 







الشاعر مع الشهيد رفيق الحريرى رئيس وزراء لبنان الراحل 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سحر الشربينى

عظيم الشكر على مجهودك الرائع
تحياتى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع لم ألحظه الا لتوي
لم أكن أعلم أن منتدانا يزخر بكل هذه الكوكبة
احجز لي مكاناً في تلك الشجرة الكريمة يا أيمن  ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> فعلا
> 
> شخص يحمل حبا لا يعرف مقداره
> 
> لك خالص الشكر والامتنان على مجهودك يا ايمن
> 
> ولك خالص التحية والتقدير
> 
> استخبي اليومين دول بقى عشان البوليس


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن شوقي 



لحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في متصفحي هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

فسلمت يـــداك لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## asmaa/m

_واللة يااستاذ ايمن  حسيت بفرحة كبيرة_
_ملاءت قلبى خلتنى احس ان غدا يوما اخر_
_مدام فى مدعين زىالاستاذة دول والى انت منهم مش بس مصر_ 
_هتقدم لاء دا كل الوطن العربى_ 
_وتهنئة خاصة منى لك ولكل هولاء المبدعين متمنية مزيد من النجاحات_
_وجزاك اللة خيرا_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقاء الفن الهادف على قــناة النيل الثقافية 

في برنامـــج ( مسـاحـــة حــــــرة ) 

مع الشاعر أ.محمد سعيد صفحات العمر 

والمايسترو  / د. أحـمـــــد عبد الشافي





تلتقون يوم الأحد 8 /3 على الهواء مباشرة مع  

الـمــايـســــتـرو  / د. أحـمــــد عـبـد الشــــــافي 
رئيــس مجلــس إدارة مركــز الفـــن الهــــــادف
والمنفذ لجميع أعمال الموسيقار عمار الشريعي 





والشاعر القدير / أ. محمد سعيد الشهير بصفـحــات العمر 

والذي صدر له ديوانين حتى الآن هما ( صفحات العمر / ظرف زمان ) 




في حــوار مفتوح بقناة النيل الثقافية على الهواء 

مباشرة في حديث ممتع حول آخر تطورات الساحة

الفنية والأدبية وكذلك الحديث عن المواهب الشابة

ومنهم الكاتب أيمن خطاب ننتظرك متابعتكم للحلقة

ونتمنى أن يتطوع أحد الأعضــــاء بتسجيل الحلقة 

ورفعها على موقع اليوتيوب  .. مع خالص الشكــر 



لقطة تذكارية لإحدى أمسيات الفن الهادف الغنائية 

د.أحمد عبد الشافي 

أيمــن خطــــاب

الشاعر / شاعــر الرومانسية

الشاعــر / يحـــــيى زكـريـــا

الشاعر / أيـمـــن رشــــــــدي 

الشاعر / صفــحات العــمــــر



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



برنامــج مساحـــــة حــــــرة 







برنــامـــج مساحـة حـرة 

تـقديــــم أحـمـــد مـدنــي

منتج فني جمال الشاعر

إخــــــراج أيـمـن فتحي

توثيـــق أيـمــن خـطــاب

الأحــــد 8-3-2009م





المقدمة الخاصة بالحلقة للمذيع أحمد مدني


تقـدم الشعــوب يـُـقاس بمــدى ما تـُـقدمه من فنون وآداب 

وقيمة ما تقدمه من فنون وآداب ، كان حلماً تحول إلى فكرة 

والفكــرة تحولت إلى واقع ، مــنذ حوالي ثــلاثة سنوات 

كان له موقع على الإنترنت ويعمل من خلال هذا الموقع 

على الإنترنت ، الآن ومنذ عام كامل أصبح له مكان وكيان 

مادي موجـــود في مدينة 6 أكتوبر ، 

طبعاً ما أعنيه هو مركز الفن الهادف .







ومركــز الفن الهادف يُقدم الفنون والآداب المختلفة ،

 الشعر التمثيل الموسيقى والغناء الفنون التشكيلية 

وغيرهـــا من أشكال الفنون ، ويدعم البراعم الجديدة 

ويـُقدم المبدعين الجدد اللذين يرى فيهم أنهم مواهب

 حقيقية ومبدعين حقيقيين ، أرحب بالدكتور 

أحمد عبد الشافي أستاذ النظريات والتأليف 

بكلية التربية الموسيقية وملحن ومــــوزع

ورئيس مجلس إدارة عن مركز الفن الهادف








وبدأ الحوار بين المذيع وبين المايسترو عن أهداف المركز 

والرؤية المستقبلــية ورســالة الفن التي يقدمونها مقارنه

 بالموجود على الساحة الفنية الحالية بما فيها من إسفاف





من ثم كــان الحـوار ينتقــل ما بين المايسترو  والمذيع 

ومواهب مركز الفن الهادف الموجوده بالأستوديو وهم








جهاد صفوت طالبة بكلية التربية الموسيقية  ( موهبة الغناء )








عمرو أشرف طالب بكلية التربية الموسيقية  ( موهبة العزف )











أمنية أبو بكر ( موهبة غنائية صغيرة )











مهند ( مطرب وملحن وعازف على الجيتار ) 











يسري حسن ( موهبة غنائية صغيرة ) 














الشاعر محمد سعيد ( شاعر عامي معتمد بالإذاعة والتلفزيون )

وهو عضو مؤسس لمركز الفن الهادف بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر

وقد تحدث الشاعر عن مسيرته في الشعر وسبب توقفه وعودته

وعن أهم أعماله وعن ديوان صفحات العمـــر وديـوان ظرف زمان

وألقى قصيدة بعنوان (يـــــارب) بمناسبة المولد النبــوي الشريف








وكان هناك الكثير من المداخلات التليفونية المحبة للفن الهادف 

وكانت مداخلة الكاتب / أيمن خطاب في منتصف الحلقة تقريباً 

تُعبر عن مدى الحب والعرفان لمركز الفن الهادف وقاطعه المذيع

مازحاً عندما علم من د. أحمد أنه يكتب أشعار وقصص بأن يجهز 

قصيدتين عندما يعود إلى مصر لكي ينتجها له مركز الفن الهـادف

حيث أن الكاتب / أيمن خطاب هو المشرف على المنتدى المركز

وجروب الفيس بوك ، وتبادل المايسترو د. أحمد عبد الفتاح 

والكاتب / أيمن خطاب عبارات الترحيب والمودة والآخاء ،

متمنين أن يوفقهم الله في رسالتهم نحو الفن الهادف ، 

وإنتهى اللقاء الذي استمر ساعة أو تزيد والحمد لله .





إنتظرو أجزاء فيديو من الحلقة

تم تسجيلها وسيتم رفعها

إن شاء الله 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاستاذ أيمن خطاب ..
> شكراً على هذه اللفتة الجميلة ..
> موضوع رائع فعلا .. جمع أبناء مصر في أحلى صورة ..
> دمتم مبدعين دائماً..


*



الكاتبة الرائعة .. ريم جهاد 


أنتِ تستحقين أن يُكتب عنك مقالات وليس مجرد موضوع 

فلكِ أسلوب فريد ومتميز في سرد ورواية الأحداث كلها ،

أتمنى لكِ من كل قلبي مزيداً من التوفيق والنجاح

وأن يلقى كتابك رواجاً وصدى طيباً

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 70"]الاخ الكريـــم ..  رقيق القلب
> 
> أيمن خطـــاب
> 
> موضوع يستحق الشكـــر والتقدير
> فكــرة ومضموناً وإحساساً
> 
> 
> كـــل التهاني القلبية .. والامنيـــات لجميع أعضــاء
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. شاعر الرومانسية 



نحمد الله عز وجل أن وهب لنـا مجموعــــة من الأعضاء والمشرفين الأنقياء أمثالكم

الذيـن تعاهدوا على أن يجعلوا من هذا الصــــرح ( أبناء مصر ) شامخـــاً بـعطائهم

وراقياً بـمجهوداتهم ، بـروح الفريق الواحد ...، فـكان التميز إعلامياً وثقافياً وأدبياً 

بارك الله فيك وأدام عليك وعلينا جميعاً نعمة الحب في الله 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..

        مجهود رائع...وموضوع متميز كعادتك دائما استاذ ايمن..

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

              لقد استفدت الكثير من موضوعك الشيق


                  شكرا لك  والى الامام دائما :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله المنتدى يضم العديد من اصحاب المواهب الجميلة
> 
> نتمنى لكم التوفيق فيما يحب ويرضى
> 
> شكرا لك يا ايمن



*



القلم المتألق  .. طائر الشرق



بالفعل أخي الكريم هيثم .. فالمنتدى به الكثير من نجوم الأدب والإعلام والثقافة 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك على مداخلتك .. مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> سلام الله عليك أستاذ أيمن
> 
> موضوع راااااااائع 
> 
> و مجهود واضح جدا
> 
> احييك عليه
> 
> الحقيقة شرف لينا إن يكون منتدانا بيضم المواهب و الشخصيات المشرفة دي
> ...


*



القلم المتألق  .. إيمان الشامي



أشكرك على تحيتك وثنـــاءك على المجهود المبذول 

وكل الأمنيات القلبية بالتوفيق لكل نجوم أبناء مصر

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *بســـــــم الله ماشاء الله شىء مشرف جدا ...
> 
> 
> 
> وبحقيقى والله سعيدة جدا إنى باتواجد بمكان
> 
> بيضم الكوكبــــــــة الرائعــــة دى
> 
> وربنا يزيد من مبدعينــــــــــا يارب
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لولي 



شرف لنا أيضاً تواجدك الراقي في المنتدى ولمساتك الفنية المتميزة 

فلا يكاد يخلو أي عمل جماعي هنا من لمستك وتصميماتك الإبداعية 

فأنتِ أيضاً بالنسبة لنا أحد نجوم أبناء مصر لؤلؤة المشرق العربي 

أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على تواجدك ومشاركتك لنا تلك الإحتفالية ،

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم ايدك وافكارك استاذ ايمن 
> 
> بجد بجد معلمومات جميله وبشكل جميل وجديد 
> 
> دممت بخير


*



القلم المتألق  .. زهره



الله يسلمك يا زهرة والحمد لله إن التقرير عجبك 

منورة الموضوع .. وتابعي معانا الجديد 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دعوة عامة 
لحضور مناقشة كتاب 59 ليست أقل من 60 
بورشة الزيتون بالقاهرة 







بمشيئة الله سوف تقام ندوة لمناقشة كتاب ’59 ليست أقل من 60‘ للكاتبة أ. سامية أبو زيد 

بورشة الزيتون بالقاهرة ، وذلك فى الساعة 7.30 م يوم الخميس الموافق 30 إبريل 2009

وسوف يدير الندوة الأستاذ شعبان يوسف ويناقش الكتاب كل من

أ. مهندس/ أحمد بهاء شعبان  .. أ . د. صــــــلاح الســــــروي 

كل الأمنيات القلبية الطيبة بالتوفيق في تلك الندوة حول الكتاب المتميز 59 ليست أقل من 60

والتي ستناقش مجموعة من المقالات السياسية المنشــورة فى ضــوء ما استجد من الأحداث 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ان الوصول الى القمه صعب
> و الحفاظ عليها أصعب
> و لكني وصلت لها بوجودي بجانب 
> هؤلاء المبدعون
> و أنت في الطليعه
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



القلم المتألق  .. القواس 



شكراً لك على كلماتك الجميلة ومشاركتك الأجمل 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أسف للتكرار



*



القلم المتألق  .. القواس



ولا يهمك أخي الكريم .. نورتنا 

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم
> بجد ياايمن ماشاء الله عليك وعلى افكارك الرائعه 
> عمل يستحق كل تقدير لكل هذه الكوكبه المنيره 
> ولك أنت أيضاً على تعبك وجهدك فى جمعه 
> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويعطيك على قدر طيبه قلبك وعملك(اٌمين)
> تحياتى



*



الأخت الفاضلة . أم البنات 






لكِ جزيل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بمشاركتك الرائعه 

وجزاكِ الله خيراً على دعواتك الجميلة لي 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله 
> ماشاء الله
> 
> 
> اخي الغالي 
> بفكرتك الهااااايله 
> قمت بتعريفنا على مجموعه هااااااايله من المبدعين و الفنانين 
> كنت بفتخر بوجودي معكم 
> و صرت احمد ربي لوجودي معكم
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر 



صدقتِ يا اختي الكريمة .. فهم فعلاً مبدعيم وفنانين متألقين 

شرفنا بهم كأعضاء في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي 

وسعاداء نحن بالتواجد إلى جوارهم بالمنتدى

شكراً لمشاركتك وتهنئتك الرقيقة 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> عظيم الشكر على مجهودك الرائع
> تحياتى


*



القلم المتألق  .. سحر الشربينى



والشكر موصـــول لكِ على تواجدك الرقيق 

ومشاركتك لنا هذا الإحتفال المتواضع

بنجوم لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ما شاء الله موضوع رائع لم ألحظه الا لتوي
> لم أكن أعلم أن منتدانا يزخر بكل هذه الكوكبة
> احجز لي مكاناً في تلك الشجرة الكريمة يا أيمن



*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن رشد المصري



مكانك محجوز .. لأنك نجم من نجوم أبناء مصر

في انتظار مزيد من الصور الخاصة بك

مدعومة بالمعلومات والتاريخ

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _والله يااستاذ ايمن  حسيت بفرحة كبيرة_
> _ملاءت قلبى خلتنى احس ان غدا يوما اخر_
> _مدام فى مبدعين زى الاستاذة دول والى انت منهم مش بس مصر_ 
> _هتقدم لاء دا كل الوطن العربى_ 
> _وتهنئة خاصة منى لك ولكل هولاء المبدعين متمنية مزيد من النجاحات_
> _وجزاك اللة خيرا_



*



القلم المتألق  .. أسماء 



 بالفعل القادم دائماً أفضل إن شاء الله ، ولازال هناك مبدعين شرفاء

لا يسعون للمجد والشهرة بل يسعون لتقديم محتوى أفضل دائماً وأبداً 

شكراً لكِ على مشاركتك لنا تلك الإحتفالية بأبناء مصر 

تحياتي العطرية 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
>         مجهود رائع...وموضوع متميز كعادتك دائما استاذ ايمن..
> 
> 
> 
>               لقد استفدت الكثير من موضوعك الشيق
> 
> 
>                   شكرا لك  والى الامام دائما


*



القلم المتألق  .. rosey19



إذا كان الموضوع رائعاً فهو يرجع لتألق نجومنا الأفاضل 

ونحن هنا فقط لنقول لهم لقد تشرفنا بكم وبأننا أخوة لكم،

شكراً لكِ على تواجدك الكريم .. تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



إنتظرونا قريباً 



وتقرير مصور عن مناقشة كتاب

59 ليســـت اقل من 60 

أ. سامية أبو زيد

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تقرير ندوة مناقشة كتاب أ. سامية أبو زيد 
59 ليست أقل من 60 













في لقاء أدبي بورشة الزيتون يزينه ضيوفه الكرام وقراء كتاب"59 ليس أقل من60"للكاتبة سامية أبو زيد تمت مناقشة الكتاب،ويغريك بنقشه الأدبي الراقي وتفاصيله المعاصرة إلى قراءته عدة مرات والاستمتاع بوقت سياسي أدبي بعيدا عن طنين الإعلام....

الشاعر والأديب شعبان يوسف

،،مقالات تجمع بين خفة الظل واللغة العصرية مع خليط من الجدية والوعي لما تكتب،،
وقد أدار النقاش في عرض لوجهة نظرة في الكتاب حيث أشاد بجودته وبأنه يخلو من ركاكات البداية ملفتاً النظر إلى طريقة الكاتبة في التعميم ورافضا التحدث بالمطلق ،،لن نحاول التوقف والسجال في عمومية الأشياء ومناقشة الأيدلوجيات،، وتطرق إلى القضية التي أثارتها في مقالاتها وهي الثقافة الالكترونية وتأثير الكمبيوتر كأحد أسلحة العصر"بأن الحرب ليست الكترونية" وليس علينا الجلوس خلف الشاشات وإطلاق الأوامر


د عزة عزت" شهادتي مجروحة لأنها صديقتي"
،،ما يميز الكتاب انه ليس مثلا ككتاب يحيى حقي،،
 استهلت دعزة حديثها بالإشادة بعناوين المقالات وقوة دلالتها كما ذكرت بأن ما يميز سامية أنها تكتب بروح الهواية وهي ليست ذلك الكاتب الصحفي الذي تجبره المهنة على كتابة أي شيء،ومنهجها في استشرافها لبعض القضايا قبل أن يلحظها القارئ كما وصفت الكتاب بأنه" تطريز نسائي دقيق ومتقن"

،، (غلاف قليل التكلفة غاية في الثراء!)،،

اتسمت مقالاتها بالثراء ألمعلوماتي ففي كل مقال تجد أنها تضيف معلومة جديدة حتى القارئ الأكاديمي يجد شيئا جديدا ربما رؤية جديدة أو بعد أخر للقضية. وتظهر قوتها ككاتبة-الأدب النسائي-أنها تتعرض لأعماق قضايا غاية في الأهمية. كما انحاز أسلوبها للكُتاب ذوي الشهادات العلمية(كنوال السعداوي وعلاء الأسواني) وفي نهاية حديثها قالت "أعتبر الكتاب بداية توثيق لكاتبة ذات تفاصيل متفردة"


أ حسن بدار
،،حسن بدار" جرأة في كتابة المقالات"،،
قال في وصفه للكتاب بأنه ككتاب سياسي وجهة نظر لوقت معين حتى لو تضمن إرهاصات للمستقبل سيظل وجهة نظر لكاتبه فقط وهذا لا ينقص من قوة الكتاب فسامية كمواطنة عربية راعية ُ بما يدور حولها فصرخاتها تحفز الشباب للتغيير.

د حسام عقل
،،العنوان يتحدى المنطق المُعَقلن ويجسد المنطق العبثي،،

59 ليست أقل من 60هومن الموجة الخامسة في أدب المقال  فأدب المقال شهد أربع موجات وأحدثها وأصعبها المقال المكتوب بالطريقة الفنية وقد تركزت التشكيلة المقالية في كتابها من السيرة الغيرية- المقالة التأملية- وهي المفضلة لدى الكاتبة- المقالة الصورية ،، وأنادي بالاهتمام بنقد فن المقالة والتركيز عليه ولا نريد جعله مطية لمن لا مطية له،، وبيّن جمال صياغتها الأدبية وثرائها اللغوي بقوله لديها قدرة وثقافة لغوية راسخة أشيد بها ولا أدري كيف تأتت لكيمائي ،،

الخوف من الخوف تحليل سيكولوجي للوضع في إسرائيل،،

إسرائيل شديدة الخوف وهذا غير خفي ويتطرق الناقد حسام عقل لذكر كلمةبن جور يون حين قال"كلما نظرت للخريطة تملكني الخوف فهي نقطة في بحر"وقال د حسام بأن العرق السياسي النافر واضح في كل مقالاتها،كما حياها على إثارة قضية الميديا
أ سامية أبو زيد:

بدايتي مع جمعية الدفاع العربي...حينها وجدت ما أكتبه وما يجب عليّ قوله،،

 ،،الكتابة جعلتني أشعر بالتحرر فأقول ما أشاء،،

محمد عثمان جبريل،، 

المخاطبة في المطلق روح الكاتبة التعليمية،،


عاطف النجمي:
الباعث هو الجزء الغير مقروء في الكتاب وهي تسعى حثيثة نحو إيجاد الباعث دون الاهتمام بالمقابل
 وهذا هو ما جعلها في مقارنة مع غيرها من كتاب الأجر( القلم المُستَأجر)


 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مذكرات فتاة في الغربـة

للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد

على روتانا كافيه






يستضيف برنامج روتانا كافيه ريم جهاد للحديث عن مذكرات فتاة في الغربة 

يوم الجمعة 17 يوليو 2009م على قناة روتانا موسيقى - على النايل سات 

يذاع البرنامج من الرابعة عصراً و حتى السادسة مساءً بتوقيت القاهـــــرة 

و يعاد بثه اليــوم التالي - السبت 18 يوليو2009م  - الساعة 8 صباحاً




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



صدور ديوان أنهار لا تعرف الخوف 
للدكتور جمال مرسي 






في غلاف أنيق للشاعرة و الفنانة التشكيلية راضية العرفاوي صدر للدكتور جمال مرسي ديوانه الثالث أنهار لا تعرف الخوف عن دار سندباد للنشر و الإعلام لصاحبها الأديب و الصحفي خليل الجيزاوي . و يقع الديوان في مئة و ثمانية عشر صفحة من الحجم المتوسط بدأ بالإهداء و انتهي بالسيرة الذاتية للشاعر و بينهما زرع الشاعر سبعة و عشرين زهرة من بنفسج روحه هي بالترتيب :

- الوشاح
- أنا لست هو
- سيزيف
- البنفسج يرفض الذبول
- في خيمة الليل
- الكرنفال
- أنهار لا تعرف الخوف
- ترنيمة للحب و البحر
- مدينة السراب
- قهوة بالنعناع ( و كأنني )
- لقاء العاشرة
- رماد لمحترق
- استحالة
- و لك اعتذار بنفسجات
- عزف منفرد
- من كان مثلي
- على مرفأ عينيها
- غفوة ف رياض الحلم
- فراشة الثلج
- قالت جملتين و سافرت
- الخفافيش
- شاعر القمح
- جواز مرور
- سأنقش رسمه نيلاً
- الخروج من محارات التوجس
- زرع القصيدة ثم نام
- ضمائر و إشارات
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كلمة الغلاف لديوان أنهار لا تعرف الخوف 
للدكتور جمال مرسي 






و كانت كلمة الغلاف للناقد الجميل د. مصطفى عطية جمعة .. و جاء فيها :

أنهار لا تعرف الخوف الديوان الثالث للشاعر جمال مرسي نحلق معه في آفاق عالية تبدأ من ذاته التي ترى الوجود بشكل مختلف ، و من زوايا جديدة مروراً بهموم الوطن و الأمة و تنتهي بالكون و الوجود . إنها تجربة شاعر قضى الكثير من سني عمره في غربة عن الوطن في بلدان الخليج العربي و هو ما أتاح له التفاعل مع هموم الأمة و قضاياها المصيرية فتوحد معها معاناة و ألماً و أتاح له أيضا التأمل في الوجود كله فتناول أزمات الإنسان المعاصر و حلم بواقع مثالي ربما لا نجده مجسداً مباشرا في قصائد الديوان و لكننا نشم عبيره بين الأسطر ، و في ثنايا تعبيراته و في عبق صوره و رموزه . إنه صوت من الأصوات الشعرية التي تسترعي الانتباه لاعتبارات عدة فهو شاعر يمثل حلقة وصل بين أجيال شعرية عدة بدءا من شعراء السبعينيات و مرورا بتجربة جيل الثمانينيات و التسعينيات من القرن العشرين .

كما أنه شاعر يحظى بحضور على الساحة الأدبية لأن معالم تجربته الشعرية تتعدى مظاهر التطور في الزوايا و التشكيل الجمالي في الخطاب الشعري ، و نصه رائع يمثل قفزة جمالية كبرى مع التأكيد على وضوح الرؤية و لهذا أضعه على قمة نتاج شاعرنا لرهافة النص و روعته و جدة أسلوبه .

إن جمال مرسي ظاهرة إبداعية و ثقافية و من المهم التوقف عندها بالدرس فهو يمثل التقاء لتجارب شعرية عدة جمعت أشكالاً شعرية مختلفة الاتجاهات و الرؤى و الجماليات .
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حفلات توقيع ديوان أنهار لا تعرف الخوف 
للدكتور جمال مرسي 






 سوف يتم عمل عدة احتفاليات لمناقشة و توقيع الديوان ف عدة أماكن من مصر الحبيبة :

الأولى : في صالون أحمد ماضي بكفر الشيخ يوم 27 يوليو الجاري بحضور الشاعر و القاص و الناقد م. أحمد ماضي صاحب الصالون و الشاعر الكبير محمد محمد الشهاوي و لفيف من شعراء محافظة كفر الشيخ و شعراء من أماكن أخرى .

الثانية : و سوف تكون في أتيليه القاهرة 2 شارع كريم الدولة مقابل حزب التجمع بميدان طلعت حرب بالقاهرة يوم 4 أغسطس القادم بحضور الناقد د. حسام عقل أستاذ النقد الأدبي بكلية التربية جامعة عين شمس و الناقد د. مصطفى عطية جمعة أستاذ النقد الأدبي بجامعة الكويت والشاعرة و الناقدة الفلسطينية الأستاذة هيام مصطفى قبلان و بحضور الشاعرة و الناقدة الفلسطنية آمال عواد رضوان و الشاعر نزيه حسون و تدير الندوة الروائية الكبيرة الأستاذة سلوى بكر و قد يقدم لها الإذاعية الشهيرة صاحبة الصوت العذب الأستاذة حكمت الشربيني ( إذا سمحت لها ظروف الوقت بذلك ) و جمع كبير من شعراء و أدباء مصر و قناديل الفكر و الأدب .

الثالثة : في اتحاد كتاب مصر بوجود و إدارة الأديب و الناقد الكبير الدكتور مدحت الجيار ( و لم يتم تحديد موعدها بعد ) و سوف أعلن عنه في حينه

الرابعة : في مدينة كفر الشيخ ما بين 6ـ8 أغسطس القادم

الخامسة : في نقابة الصحافيين في القاهرة يوم 11 أغسطس بإدارة الشاعر و الأديب و الصحفي القدير الأستاذ حزين عمر و لفيف كبير من شعراء و أدباء و صحافيّ مصر .
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




قريباً .. صدور ديوان 

( برواز من إزاز ) 

الصادر عن دار أوبرا 

لشاعر الدانوب الأزرق

عصـــام عــلم الديــــن






أيام قليلة جداً وسيكون بين إيديكم بمشيئة الله باكورة إصدارات شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين

برواز من إزاز  الصادر عن دار أوبرا للنشر التى تتشرف بإدارتها أ. سحر عبد الشافي ليلة عشـــــق

وقد قام بكتابة مقدمة الديوان المايسترو  والفنــــان / محمد سعيد الشاعر / صفــحات العــمــــر

حيث أشار إلى أن ( برواز من إزاز ) يؤرخ بالشعر لرحلة هذا النورس المصرى الذى عشقة الشعر وصادقتة الأبجديات فى رحلتة من النيل الى الدانوب حيث ساقته الأقدار بحكم ظروف عمله فى مجال الحاسوب للترحال من القاهرة الى فيينا من أرض الحضارة الى ارض الجمال وليالى الأنس وسنلحظ فى قصائد الديوان أن اغتراب عصام علم الدين لم يمنعه من ألتصاقه وجدانيا بقضايا امته وهموم وطنه . 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




غلاف وأماكن توزيع 

( برواز من إزاز ) 

الصادر عن دار أوبرا 

لشاعر الدانوب الأزرق

عصـــام عــلم الديــــن










بعض منافذ توزيع الديوان

القاهره
مكتبة مدبولي / ميدان طلعت حرب
مكتبة آدم / جراند مول المعادي
عمر بوك ستور /15 ش طلعت حرب أعلى مطعم فلفله
مدبولي الصغير/ 45 ش البطل أحمد عبد العزيز المهندسين
مكتبة حلولوينا/ 17 ش الدقي
مكتبة إيزيس / الدقي
روز اليوسف / القصر العيني
مكتبة مدبولي / جامعة الدول العربيه
أفاق للنشر والتوزيع / القصر العيني
مكتبة البلد / 31 ش محمد محمود أمام الجامعه الأمريكيه أعلى صيدلية هاني بالتحرير

مدينة 6 أكتوبر
مكتبة الرشيدي / دايموند مول
دار الفاروق / هايبر


الأسكندريه
منشأة المعارف / شارع سعد زغلول
مكتبة الخياط نيوز / جرين بلازا
خير زمان ماركت / سموحه
مترو/ سان إستيفانو مول
مترو/ سموحه
مكتبة الأسكندرية / ميدان سعد زغلول أمام مكدونالدز










مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مذكرات فتاة في الغربـة

للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد

على روتانا كافيه







استضاف برنامج روتانا كافيه ريم جهاد للحديث عن مذكرات فتاة في الغربة 

يوم الجمعة 17 يوليو 2009م على قناة روتانا موسيقى - على النايل سات 

وكان الهدوء سمة أساسية في الحوار الممتع وغاب عنه التوتر والحمـــد لله 

وعلى الرغم من عــدم عمق الأسئلة وعدم خبرة المذيـــع في إدارة الحوار

إلا أن الكاتبة الشابة كانت متألقة وواثقة من نفسها ولديها فكر راقي جــداً

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## هناا

*فكـــرة موضوع

 رائعـــة جداً

موسوعــة هايلة من الأخباار

الادبية والثقافيــة

بجــد مجهود قمة في الرقي والروعــة

تسلم إيدك

أرق تحيااتي*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تسجيل فيديو لحلقة روتانا كافيه 

مع الكاتبة الشابة .. ريم جهــاد 


تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه رفع حلقة روتانا كافيه وحوار الكاتبة ريم جهاد 

والذي كان يوم الجمعه 17/7/2009م على قنــــاة روتانــا موسيقى 

وحجم الفيديو 70 ميجا تقريباً ومدته 15 دقيقة ، وإليكم لقطات منه 




يرجى الضغط هنااااا .. لتحميل حلقة ريم جهاد على روتانا كافيه 





إحــم إحــم .. أنا اسمي مكتوب على الشاشه أهو  أيمــن مــن السعوديـــه 

كنت عامل مداخلة هاتفيه بسأل فيها عن حنان الكاتبه وريم الإنسانه والعلاقة بينهم 





يرجى الضغط هنااااا .. لتحميل حلقة ريم جهاد على روتانا كافيه 

تحياتي العطرية 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *فكـــرة موضوع
> 
>  رائعـــة جداً
> 
> موسوعــة هايلة من الأخباار
> 
> الادبية والثقافيــة
> 
> بجــد مجهود قمة في الرقي والروعــة
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هناا 



أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك في الموضوع

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور ....... تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ღ♥ღ ريــم جهـــاد ღ♥ღ 

ღ♥ღ ضيفة برنامج صباحك سكر زياده بقناة otv أو تي في ღ♥ღ





بمشيئة الله ستكون ريـم في ضيافة برنامج صباحك سكر زياده فقرة كتاب الأسبوع 

على قناة (أوه تي في ) otv وذلك يوم الأربعاء القادم الموافق 22/7/2009م 

لتتحدث عن كتابها الجديد ( مذكرات فتاة في الغربة ) الصادر عن دار أكتب للنشر



كما أود أن أنقل لكم أخبار سعيده أخرى ألا وهي أني بصدد إستضافة الكاتبة ريـــم 

في اكثر من قناة فضائية بالفترة القادمة مثل قناة النيل لايف ببرنامج نهارك سعيد 

وكذلك قناة النيل الثقافية في برنامج أجندة إن شاء الله ، وجاري الإعداد والتنفيذ

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حفل توقيع 

مذكرات فتاة في الغربـة

للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد






سوف يقام حفل توقيع كتاب مذكرات فتاة في الغربة للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد 

في مكتبة البلـــد يوم السبت 8 أغسطس 2009 الساعة 7 مساءً بإذن الله 




عنوان المكتبة 

القاهرة - رقم 31 شارع محمد محمود، التحرير، أمام الجامعة الأمريكية، بجانب كافيه سيلانترو 

ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال على رقم تليفون المكتبة بالقاهرة  :  27922768 

في انتظار حضوركم جميعاً .. والدعوة عامة 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ريم جهاد وتوقيع كتابها  






الكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد أثناء حفل توقيع كتابها

مذكرات فتاة في الغربة الصادر عن دار أكــــتـب

تحياتي العطرية 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



رمضان كريم 






كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




الإعــلامي أيمن خطاب على الهواء في قنـاة النيـل الثقافـية

بخيمة ألف ليلة وليلة الرمضانية







في سهــره رمضانية متميزة يــوم الأثنين الموافق 7/9/2009م على الهواء مباشـــرة 

بمقر الخيمة الرمضانية لقنــاة النيل الثقافيــة تم استضافـه الإعلامــي أيمـن خطـــــاب

حيث شـارك في مناقشة الأبعــاد الفكريه لشخصية قاسم أمـين وما عادت به تلك الأفكار

على المرأه من حريات في المجتمع المصري بشكل خاص والمجتمع العربي بشكل عام

وكان من ضيوف الخيمة الرمضانية السيد الدكتور /جلال مصطفى سعيد محافظ الفيوم

والدكتوره / هاله منصور أستاذ التنميه البشريه بأداب بنها ،، و الشاعره أمل درويش

وسوف يعاد اللقاء بمشيئة الله يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 8/9/2009م  الساعه 9 صباحاً 




الإعلامي أيمن خطاب .. والمذيعه المتألقه ريهام منيب




الإعلامي أيمن خطاب .. والمذيع اللامع محمود شرف



الصديقة والمطربه الواعده .. ريم كمال 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*للأمام دائما 

ويارب دايما مبدعين 

وأتمنى ان اشاهد الحلقة الخاصة بك يا أيمن المتعلقة بموضوع قاسم أمين 


وألف شكر على مجهودك 




اخوك أهلاوى 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقطات مصورة من لقاء 
الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في قناة النيل الثقافية 












مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *للأمام دائما 
> 
> ويارب دايما مبدعين 
> 
> وأتمنى ان اشاهد الحلقة الخاصة بك يا أيمن المتعلقة بموضوع قاسم أمين 
> 
> 
> وألف شكر على مجهودك 
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 


شكراً لك صديقي الغالي ماجد على دعمك ومتابعتك المستمرة 

ولإن شاء الله عندما تتاح الحلقة لي سوف أرفعها لكم هنا 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حنين .. ديوان جديد للشاعرة عايدة العشري

قريباً في المكتبات 




مقدمة الديوان بقلم الشاعر / محمد سعيد

ويبقى الشعر نبض وروح الباحثين والمتأملين وواحةً للعارفين بتفاصيل تُرى بالحِس وتُقرأ بالقلب ويعشق ملامحها الوجدان , وستظل أرضنا الطيبة قادرة على إنجاب العديد والعديد من المواهب القادرة على فهم مكنونات هذا الفن . وإعارة الأبجديات نبضاً حقيقياً من شرايين الوعى الحسى القادرة على استشعار الواقع المحيط . وترجمة همومه وآلامه وطموحاته فى إطار بديع من الرؤية الواضحة والصور الجمالية ( المجاز )  والقالب الموسيقى ( العروض ) وتقدم لنا سلسلة لا تنتهى من التجارب الإبداعية التى أراها فى الغالب تأريخاً للواقع الإنسانى .. بالصوت والصورة 

ويسعدنى أن أقدم لك عزيزى القارىء واحدة ممن حباهن الله بشفافية الرؤى وبراعة التصوير ورقة التعابير الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى وباكورة إصداراتها .. حــنيــن 

ولا عجب من هذا الاسم فقد عاشت فى حنين دائم للوطن والأهل وللمآذن والجداول وحتى لطبق الفول ! كما أشارت فى أحد أعمالها بالديوان فهى من صاحبها صوت الكروان : " الملك لك لك لك يا صاحب الملك "... من القاهرة إلى أسفار عديدة نظر لظروف عمل زوجها .حاملة معها هويتها المسلمة وروحها المصرية وكيانها الشاعر , وعند قراءتنا لقصائد الديوان نلمح تنوع النصوص ما بين الهم العام والخاص برغم عبء الغربة الكؤود الذى قد يولد معاناة ذاتية قاسية إلى حد كبير إلا أنها فى ذات الوقت تحمل بين أضلاعها هموم وقضايا أمتها ووطنها وتتعايش بروحها مع أوجاع البسطاء وتتناول بطريقتها الخاصه ( المصرية جدا ) شتى قضايا الساعة ولم تنس أن تقدم لنا يوميات مشرقة لامرأة مسلمه وأهزوجة عشق للحبيب محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام .

ومع أصوات صفير القطارات وأزيز الطيارات تعتق الحنين بمحبرتها وأفرز لنا هذا النزف الأدبى المُعبر الذى حوى العديد والعديد من اللقطات الحية برؤى وأفكارمتعددة وبحرف عذب رقيق وبخطاب شعرى جلى 

كل امنياتى الطيبة لصاحبة هذا الإصدار الرائع .. حنين  الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى بالتوفيق والنجاح ولك عزيزى القارىء دائما .. محبة بلا حدود .. محمد سعيد 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في برنامج العاشرة مساء






" ساهم ولو بكتاب" .. شعار رفعه مجموعه من شباب مصر حرصا منهم على توفير معلومة حتى وإن كانت بسيطة لأطفالنا في مستشفى 57357 .. عن طريق إعداد مكتبة من أجل هؤلاء الأطفال . فسعياً لعمل الخير بشكل مختلف وإعطاءه لمن يستحق , والمساهمه في نشر مفهوم التفكير في الأخر قبل التفكير في الذات قامت مكتبة عمر بوك ستور بالتعاون مع دار أكتب للنشر , مجلة بحلقه الأليكترونيه , موقع دار الكتب و جمعية ألوان مصرية ..بتوفير مكتبة لأطفال مستشفي 57357 والأطباء المعالجين لهم رغبة منهم في رسم ابتسامه علي وجوه الأطفال وبناء جيل سيحمل الرسالة فيما بعد ... وقد أقيمت احتفالية بمقر المستشفى بمناسبة افتتاح المكتبة، تضمنت تقديم العديد من الفقرات الموسيقية والغنائية للأطفال.

وضمت المكتبة حتى الآن 605 كتب متنوعة بين التربوية والتعليمية والترفيهية، بالإضافة لـ50 لعبة للأطفال، كما ضمت المكتبة مجموعة كتب متخصصة فى عدة مجالات للأطباء العاملين بالمستشفى وبذلك تتحقق هدفنا من تلك الفكره ألا وهو " الكتاب خير صديق وعلاج , و ابتسامة طفل تكفي " .




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



مذكرات فتاة في الغربـة

للكاتبة الشابة ريم جهاد

على ثقافيه كافيه







تم التنسيــق مع فريق إعداد قناة النيل الثقافيه والإعلامي أيمــن خـطـــــاب 

ليستضيف برنامج ثقافيه كافيه ريم جهاد للحديث عن مذكرات فتاة في الغربة 

يوم الأثنين 23/11/2009 م ، على قناة النيل الثقافيه - على النايل سات 

ويبدأ البرنامج من الخامسة عصراً و حتى السابعه مساءً بتوقيت القاهـــرة 

و يعاد بثه اليــوم التالي - الثلاثاء 24/11/2009 م - الساعة 5 صباحاً

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقطات مصورة من لقاء 

الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في قناة النيل الثقافية 




المذيعه الرقيقه مروة عبد العليم 

















مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقطات مصورة من لقاء 

الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في قناة النيل الثقافية 
























مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*




منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس على قناة النيل الثقافيه







تم التنسيــق مع فريق إعداد قناة النيل الثقافيه والإعلامي أيمــن خـطـــــاب 

ليستضيف برنامج ثقافيه كافيه مشرفي منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس

يوم الثلاثاء 1/12/2009 م ، على قناة النيل الثقافيه - على النايل سات 

ويبدأ البرنامج من الخامسة عصراً و حتى السابعه مساءً بتوقيت القاهـــرة 

و يعاد بثه اليــوم التالي - الأربعاء 2/12/2009 م - الساعة 5 صباحــاً



تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فيديو لقاء منتدى أبناء مصر 

على قناة النيل الثقافيه 




تم بحمد الله رفع اللقاء على جزئين على الرابطين التاليين 

الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/9606768/...Thakafia_.html

الجزء الثاني

http://www.2shared.com/file/9608634/...Thakafia_.html

وتم أخذ بعض اللقطات المصورة من اللقاء ورفعها داخل الملف

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فيديو لقاء الكاتب ايمن خطاب على ثقافيه كافيه 





الجزء الأول 




تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فيديو لقاء الكاتب ايمن خطاب على ثقافيه كافيه 






الجزء الثاني 




تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

موضوع شيق نقلنا بين ربوع الفن و الأدب بفروعه المختلفة...
مع الشكر الجزيل
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

